# +increasing your bottom line



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Let's talk easy....weddings are a great time for having a core menu with +++

Several ways to increase your profit margin.

offer a set menu with optional additional selections at the end for + pp

meat, if you are selling by the oz, Say 7-9oz prime rib....you may also have 9-11oz for +x$ pp

have upgrade options.....Fish with crabcake, or filet with bernaise

small bite desserts to go with the wedding cake, or offer a groom's cake (very southern...usually chocolate)

Parting gifts....little boxes or bags of treats....Gotta love Martha Stewart, dispite her type A ness, she's got really cool ideas.

Weddings are different than non-profit gigs or social events...they are "once in a lifetime" we have a budget but there's some wiggle....and within 12-18 month leeway between booking and event there may be chances for additions. 

One wedding we catered had 180 guests outdoor home wedding and the wedding was right in front of the dinner tables...so we suggested a bruschetta setup at each table since there would be a window between arrival and dinner.

What do you do?


----------

